# How do you keep the Warre top from blowing off



## JConnolly (Feb 21, 2015)

The skirt on the Warre top is 120mm long (~5 inches). The long skirt is sufficient to keep it from blowing off. I just added a Warre to my apiary as an experiment. We get some big winds where I live, I haven't had any problems yet. 

I think long before the lid would blow off I'd worry more about the entire hive blowing over after it gets stacked very high. If you follow Warre's design you should be able to pass a bungee cord through the air vent openings on the side of the roof so that it doesn't have to go around the roof overhang and over the roof peak. Since the skirt on the roof is so long you could easily attach D-rings for bungee cords as well if you wanted to.


----------



## roddo27846 (Apr 10, 2017)

I wouldn't worry about it either, but if you are you could tack shims to opposite sides of your uppermost box and then use hive staples. You can pass a strap over the quilt box and then to ground anchors if you are afraid of the whole hive blowing over.


----------



## muskrat (Jul 22, 2016)

My hives sit on two 2x6 boards screwed to two 2x4 posts (the boards are screwed wide side to the posts). With this arrangement it's easy to wrap a strap over the hive and the two boards. The straps can be fairly cheap if you catch them on sale and will hold against most any wind.


----------



## gww (Feb 14, 2015)

I made my warre top out of oak. Heck, I can hardly pick it up. I have had a couple of lang telescoping tops almost come off but so far so good on everything except the peice of tin that is on my long lang. 
four pieces fo fire wood did not keep it on.
Cheers
gww


----------



## Toddo (May 21, 2016)

Mine has a heavy copper roof that would act similarly to placing a rock/brick on top of another hive.

We recently had a windstorm that shredded the AstroTurf off of my back deck (was meaning to pull it off anyway!) and also lifted a trampoline and slammed it into the second story of the house, bending the teampoline's metal frame beyond repair. Trees were downed, etc. But the Warre hive is still standing!


----------

